# What to try next?



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I've tried Rave fudge and Union Revelation and enjoyed both. My palate is inclined towards dark roasts with chocolately flavours but I'm willing to experiment a little.

Would anybody like to make a suggestion for my next purchase?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Extract original - great cappucino blend , tons of chocolate

Redchurch blend by Allpress espresso as above.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Purple Ribbon







http://www.smokeybarn.co.uk/product/purple-ribbon-espresso-blend


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Butterworths 100 percent espresso blend .choc with more than honest of nuttiness to it .


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/brazil-fazenda-inglaterra-acaia-pulped-natural if you want to experiment with something more medium. World exclusive too


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

+1 for Extract Original... Mmmm


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Ordered the extract original, will add remainder onto my 'to try' list.

Feel free to add any more ideas, thanks


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/brazil-fazenda-inglaterra-acaia-pulped-natural if you want to experiment with something more medium. World exclusive too


The description on that has totally sold me, lol


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/costa-rica-finca-de-licho-yellow-honey-vila-sarchi

Really enjoyed this one. Very forgiving and great with milk...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm going to go a little off piste here and suggest Coffeebeanshop's Peruvian Yanesha and their Mocha Guatemala blend are worth a go, used to be my go to coffees before I started ordering from Rave. Hands On's Lusty Glaze and Black Chough (no sniggeering in the back of the classroom please) are also very nice.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Hands On's Lusty Glaze and Black Chough (no sniggeering in the back of the classroom please)


He he - Charlie said Chough - he he

Couldn't help it


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Daren said:


> He he - Charlie said Chough - he he
> 
> Couldn't help it


Well when the guy from Wetwang posted I almost posted to ask if that was next to Upper Drychough.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/brazil-fazenda-inglaterra-acaia-pulped-natural if you want to experiment with something more medium. World exclusive too


Any good in milk? Or is it better straight?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Try both. Very hot chocolate-esq as a flatwhite


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Second Daren on Extract Original and CharlieJ on Lusty Glaze. Just finished my first bag of original and had a kilo of lusty glaze earlier this year. Loved both - perfect everyday espresso blends.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Try both. Very hot chocolate-esq as a flatwhite


Going to take the plunge and order 500g


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Resting time for extract original? Thanks


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

I think I opened mine 14 days post-roast and finished by 19 days. I'd say anything over five is probably fine. I don't have any evidence for this (apart from anecdotal) but light/medium-roast beans seem to need less resting time.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I totally agree, in general lighter roasts equals less rest


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I hope I find this thread when I'm done with my 1kg of Redchurch. I had it a few months ago on Redchruch st and thought I'd found my ideal blend!

Looking forward to tasting a 'very Brazil' Brazil tho, so will be getting the Fazenda next I think. Thanks for that suggestion Gary (incidentally did guignet ever claim his home brew??).

Good thread Nij...


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Totally surprised how tasty the current Has Bean Brazil Espresso Perfectio is! Its super smooth and delicious. I totally didn't expect to like it considering it looks a bit on the dark side for me.

Also not overly expensive at £5 per 250g.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This is absolute nom...


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> This is absolute nom...


 going to order some of this especially as you can get 20% off it at the moment! !


----------



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> This is absolute nom...


love this one too... absolutely delicious and with the discount code they have now is almost too good to be true


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Totally surprised how tasty the current Has Bean Brazil Espresso Perfectio is! Its super smooth and delicious. I totally didn't expect to like it considering it looks a bit on the dark side for me.
> 
> Also not overly expensive at £5 per 250g.


Yay hes back....


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I had some of the fazenda yesterday at coffeeworks in Angel (made on their 3 group Slayer - what a beast!) and although certainly a tasty espresso, it didn't quite deliver - for my taste anyway.

I am finding it a little odd that everyone is so into single origin. While I'm still learning and trying to taste my way around the world as it were, it's great to be able to educate myself about what beans taste like from a particular region but if I want a satisfying espresso I find myself going for a blend. I'd have imagined Joe Bloggs would feel the same way...?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fazenda = farm.

Cachoeira = Waterfall.

Good blends are nice and balanced , forgiving, solid , reliable. Bad blends are a good way for certain roasters to hide poorer/stale coffees.

The real gems , for me, are single origin, single lot, multiple processes to try side by side. So much diversity even from farm to farm.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I've got a bag of the Brazil Fanzenda Cachoeira yellow bourbon which arrived yesterday (along with some HB xmas espresso blend), that I'm very excited about.

The Cachoeira has been consistently excellent the last 2 or 3 years I've had it. Always makes yummy espresso.

Going back to the Brazil Espresso Perfeito, its so damn forgiving. Even 50 or 60 second ristrettos taste nice. Even more yummy when you get it in the sweet spot!

I agree with Gary on the single origin jibe. I'm too familiar with how commercial coffee roasters (ToH) use to to 7 beans in their blends (looking at you lazy sunday and rich italian) allowing them to use a lower average quality of bean.

With single origin there is nowhere to hide! Thats when the love of the farmer and roaster comes through.


----------



## MarkB (Dec 18, 2013)

Have you tried any roasts from Winchester Roasters? I like his Synergy Blend which is consistent and tasty. I plan to try some of his single origin output. I have no connection, just like the coffee!


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I really enjoyed the Extract original, very smooth.

Had some Rave Fudge over Christmas, first bag was delicious, second not so hot, wouldn't have thought the extra few days would make much difference to taste but anyways...

Just ordered this to try next:



garydyke1 said:


> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/brazil-fazenda-inglaterra-acaia-pulped-natural if you want to experiment with something more medium. World exclusive too


Was going to try this but not available











Sofmonk said:


> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/costa-rica-finca-de-licho-yellow-honey-vila-sarchi
> 
> Really enjoyed this one. Very forgiving and great with milk...


----------

